# Support during seperation/divorce



## LilMamaSlim (May 12, 2009)

I wanted to start this thread for those who just so happen to recently start looking at these forums. I know the pain you all must be feeling but the best thing that you can do for yourself is let the people who love you (friends and family) help you out. Let them make you dinner once a week, the next week you can make it for them. Surround yourself with positive people as often as possible, their happiness will rub off on you. Allow me to give you my experience:

After my husband left, I moved to an apartment directly above my best friends. Sundays are "family dinner" days. We get all of us (my 2 best friends, 2 other friends, myself and 2 kids) in one house, one of us does up a big meal and we sit around and eat and laugh. Saturdays are "relax" days, we sit in our little pool, sunbathe and drink margaritas (usually about 5 of us.) Kids get to go play at grammas. 
Wednesdays are Support night, I go to a local Divorce support group and talk to others going through divorce and the kids get to play together.
Fridays I go to "Mommy Time out" and the kids get to have playdates with a bunch of kids. I get to relax a little and chit chat with other moms.
I also take my kids to see a therapist with me once a month. This gives them time to express their feelings and let's me get some stuff off my chest.

What I am saying is, if there is someway for you to get some sort of support (positive) then take it. Be it on these forums, in your town, or from family anywhere. Don't bottle it up, because that will only make it worse.

Laughter :rofl: is truly the best medicine. 

Anyone who has any suggestions or experiences should let others know so please post them here.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice post! It has been a tough year for me, but my family and friends have definitely been there for me. Church has been a wonderful place too. I hope to one day be there and "give" to someone else in need.


----------



## LilMamaSlim (May 12, 2009)

Church is great! Its a source for spiritual support and the support of a community. That's where my divorce support group is held, in a church. I also talk to our pastor once a week, he has been through divorce and he has been tremendous. 

Country Girl - Thank you for the reminder!


----------

